# Haken verschluckt? Was nun?



## ronald7 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich wollte das Thema aufmachen, weil es mir heute wieder passiert ist. Also es geht um die Fische die den Haken zu tief geschluckt haben und ich ihn nicht lösen kann. Heute habe ich meine erste Nase gefangen so knapp 30 cm lang, das Beißverhalten war für mich ganz neu und deswegen habe ich nicht sofort angeschlagen. Habe mit einer Winkelpicker geangelt, die Spitze zitterter und irgendwann gings dann los mit dem ziehen, ich habe angeschlagen und habe mich natürlich erstmal gefreut als ich die Nase sah. Als ich sie dann gelandet habe, sah ich schon das diese den Haken tief geschluckt hat (zwischendurch habe ich mir gedanken gemacht über das Beißverhalten und denke das die Nase den Köder an Ort und Stelle verputzt hat). Ich habe mich dann entschieden das Vorfach ab zuschneiden und die Nase wieder zu entlassen. 

So jetzt hoffe ich auf Antworten, wie ihr euch entschieden hättet und was ihr für Erfahrungen mit welchen Fischen gemacht hat. Z.B habe ich schon oft gelesen und gehört, das Aale den Haken rauswürgen oder so, Hechte einiges aushalten und was diese alles fressen^^, Zander sehr empfindlich sind was Haken betriftt usw.

Jetzt seid ihr dran^^, ich hoffe das einigen Antworten kommen mit Erfahrungen oder Belegen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen^^
ron


----------



## Dave77 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Also ich hab da kein Fachwissen oder sowas. Aber sobald Fische den Haken verschluckt haben, stark bluten oder sonst irgendwelche Verletzungen haben nehme ich auch mal Untermaßige mit.
Das wirklich richtige Verhalten würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.
mfg
dave


----------



## Backfire (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Ich hätte den Fisch getötet, um ihm ein eventuelles qualvolles Verludern zu ersparen.

mfg Backi


----------



## DerAngler93 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Bei der Prrüfung in NRW gibt es eine Frage die heißt so

Was muss geschen, wenn ein Fisch den Haken  zu tief geschluckt hat?

Die passende Antwort lautet: Sofort Waidgerecht töten.

Also ich persönlich hätte ihn auch getötet, da er auch Schmerzen erleidet


----------



## bream1382 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Schliesse mich mal der allgemeinen Meinung an, fische die zu tief geschluckt haben sollten getötet werden, es sei denn wie du schon sagtest es handelt sich um AAL der würgt den haken in 6 - 12 stunden wieder raus. 

Alle anderen fische sollten getötet werden, da du ja nich nur dem fisch den du wieder zurück setzt sondern auch anderen endverbrauchern von dem fisch schaden zufügen kannst. Stichwort haubentaucher, Fischreier etc. mal angenommen deine gefangen nase geht nun vor die hunde, schwimmt an der wasseroberfläche und wird von einem reiher oder ähnlichem gefressen, kann dadurch passieren das nich nur deine nase sondern auch der reiher etc. verrekt.

klar ist alles blanke theorie aber trotzdem der richtige weg. 

Deshalb: *Fische die zutief schlucken, sind zu töten ob masig oder nicht !!!!!*


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Noch ein Tipp: Egal, mit welcher Angelmethode du die Fische bekommen willst: Drücke, wenn immer möglich, die WIDERHAKEN an oder benutze direkt Schonhaken, lassen sich um Welten leichter lösen, aber du musst beim Drill auch um Welten besser aufpassen, dass er dir nicht flöten geht, der Fisch!


----------



## ronald7 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten, jetzt weis ichs besser... Und noch eins, widerhaken drücke ich immer ein^^.

Gruß
ron


----------



## Crotalus (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Und hier siehst du die unterschiedliche Ausbildung in den Bundesländern. Hier wird gelehrt, daß man - wie du selbst reagiert hast - das Vorfach abschneiden soll. Der Fisch ist bestimmt noch lebensfähig und wird wegen dem Haken nicht unbedingt verenden. Es bleibt also immer eine Ermessenssache, du hast aber keinesfalls verwerflich oder falsch gehandelt


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Zumindest bei Hecht und Zander:

Wenn der Haken geschluckt wurde und es läuft Blut: abschlagen und je nach Bundesland vergraben oder mitnehmen.

Wenn kein Blut zu sehen ist: abschneiden und zurücksetzen.


----------



## duck_68 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Bei uns sind "erkennbar untermaßige Fische, die den Haken geschluckt haben, noch im Wasser durch Abschneiden des Vorfaches zurückzusetzen"....


----------



## duck_68 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Zumindest bei Hecht und Zander:
> 
> Wenn der Haken geschluckt wurde und es läuft Blut: abschlagen und je nach Bundesland vergraben oder mitnehmen.
> 
> Wenn kein Blut zu sehen ist: abschneiden und zurücksetzen.



Beim Zander ja, aber ein Hecht hält verhältnismäßig viel aus, der verträgt den Verlust von ein paar Tropfen Blut.


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

War es im Blinker Sonderheft Aal?

Ein Aal kann wie dokumentiert wurde einen tief geschluckten, verschluckten Haken durch die Bauchwand abstossen.
In dem Test wurde ein Aal im Aquarium beobachtet, schließlich gab es eine Schwellung im vorderen Drittel des Körpers und letztlich wurde der Haken im Rahmen einer entzündlichen Reaktion nach aussen abgestossen. 
Also kann man bei Aalen darauf hoffen dass sie es auch so schaffen. Hängt natürlich immer vom Grad der inneren Zerreissungen und Folgen von Hakenlösversuchen ab. 
Andere Fischarten nicht ausgeschlossen. 

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Glöckchen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Hier in NRW ist es definitiv so, dass in einer solchen Situation der Fisch zu töten - und falls es sich um einen Fisch in Schonzeit oder untermaßig handelt, zu vergraben ist. 

Steht so in den Unterrichtsmaterialien.

Ich würde auch in jedem Fall töten - diese von euch erwähnten Ausnahmen waren mir bisher nicht bekannt (Aal), würde ich aber ab jetzt berücksichtigen.

Gott sei Dank bin ich bislang noch nicht in die Situation gekommen, einen leckeren Fisch vergraben zu müssen, den ich aufgrund einer starken Verletzung hätte töten müssen, nur weil er Schonzeit hat. Einerseits widerstrebt mir eine solche Verschwendung, andererseits sehe ich selbstverständlich den Grund für eine solche Regelung ein. Denn wenn man das erlauben würde, einen solchen Fisch mitzunehmen, würd ja ein Großteil der Angler behaupten "och, der hatte zu tief geschluckt, den konnte ich nicht mehr retten" und den leckeren Zander, Hecht oder sonstwas mitnehmen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Beim Zander ja, aber ein Hecht hält verhältnismäßig viel aus, der verträgt den Verlust von ein paar Tropfen Blut.




Mag sein, dass der Hecht etwas härter im Nehmen ist, aber ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viele, gerade auf Köderfisch gefangene, Hechte nach dem Zurücksetzen draufgehen.

Bei uns im Verein ist immer das Gejammer groß: "Letztes Jahr hat man doch noch Massen Untermaßige gefangen, die müssten doch nun das Maß haben...", das ist Jahr für Jahr der Standardsatz.

Nun, ich denke, ich weiß, wo eine hohe Prozentzahl sich befindet:
Verangelt im Hechthimmel.
|uhoh:


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Ich hätte die Nase auch nicht getötet.. Hätte das Vorfach auch kurz abgeschnitten und wieder zurück gesetzt.. Grade bei so einer bedrohten Fischart hätte ich dann noch Hoffnung, dass die Nase durchkommt!!


----------



## bream1382 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Wie oben schon gesagt wurde hat jedes bundesland seine eigenen Angaben was das obige thema angeht. Nur wurde es uns so beigebracht wenn der haken zu tief sitzt ist der fisch zu töten da ein artgerechtes leben wahrscheinlich nicht mehr gegeben it. 

würde auch nicht sagen das falsch gehandelt wurde, nur sehe ich das auch so das wenn der haken zu tief sitzt fische zu töten sind und fachgerecht zu entsorgen. wer bitte is denn so blöde und vergrebt nen fisch selbst wenn er untermass hat ???? 

#q


----------



## duck_68 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Dann lass ich ihn lieber schwimmen - so hat er zumindest eine Chance, die er beim "Vergraben" auf jeden Fall nicht hat!


----------



## Crotalus (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Exakt! Lieber dem Fisch noch die minimale Chance lassen, als ihn gleich zu vergraben #d


----------



## frogile (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

ACHTUNG!! 
Wenn ihr Fische abschlagt die untermaßig sind, dürft ihr sie NICHT!!! mitnehmen. Da macht ihr euch strafbar. Untermaßige Fische die abgeschlagen werden müssen (wegen Verletzung o.Ä.) müssen vergraben werden.
Wenn ich z.b. einen Fisch fange, der den Haken tief drin hat (und keine Blutungen o.Ä. zu sehen sind), schneide ich einfach die Schnur möglichst weit im Fischmaul ab.
Die Haken  rosten in relativ schneller Zeit nämlich weg. Gerade Karpfen überleben das in der Regel ohne schäden


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Oh je, die Diskussion hatten wir schon mal...


Es kann auch vorkommen, dass man einen untermaßigen Zander, der geschluckt hat, zurücksetzt und dann, nach 10 Sekunden, taucht er wieder auf, schnackelt noch mal und ist tot.

Dann keschere ich ihn und nehme ihn mit nach Hause. Vergraben kommt nicht in Frage, immerhin ist er Nahrung. Vergraben ist irgendwie so entwürdigend, würde ich nie machen.

Allerdings gibt es tatsächlich eine Menge Kameraden, bei denen dann tatsächlich JEDER Fisch geschluckt hat und nicht mehr lebensfähig ist. Diese Kasper sind allerdings nicht MEIN Problem, vergraben wird der Fisch deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## Strumbi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Hi,

hatte vorkurzem einen Zander v. 45 cm  auf Gummifisch 
gefangen, dem eine Angelschnur aus dem Maul hing.
Der Haken konnte man nicht mehr sehen.
Offensichtlich hatte er kein Problem damit.
Sonst hätte er ja nicht gebissen.
Man sollte im Einzelfall für sich entscheiden, was man
macht. Blutet er stark, so würde ich Ihn auch nicht zurücksetzen.

Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Ederseeangler (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

HAllo.
Also ich verfahre so. Wenn ein Hecht einen Köder zutief geschluckt hat, und im Maul blutet kommt er zurück ins Wasser..Wenn aber ein Haken in die Kiemen geraten ist, schlage ich den hecht ab, da die Kiemen extrem empfindlich sind und ich hatte bis jetzt nur exemplare , die sich dann sofort auf den Rücken drehten....
Bei Weißfischen  hat nochkeiner zutief geschluckt, hing immer gut Lösbar.
Bei BArschen nehme ich die "Tiefschlucker" immer mit, da sie meiner Meinung nach oft verrecken.ICh habe schon tiefgeschluckte zurückgesetzt aber diese sind zu Grund geschwommen und sind verendet....
@Zanderzone 
Nasen bedrohte Art??? BEi mit am See gibts fast mehr als Rotaugen 
lg Tobi


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Es gibt genügend Untersuchungen über die Mortalität von Fischen mit zu tief geschluckten Haken. Je nach Fischart, Jahreszeit und Untersuchung haben zwishen 70 und 90% der Fische eine Überlebenschance, wenn das Vorfach abgeschnitten wird und der Fisch zurückgesetzt wird. Selbst salzwasserfeste Haken zersetzen sich in ein paar Wochen im Fischmagen. Beim Abschlagen gibt es aber nur eine Überlebenschance von 0% (Mortalität = 100%).

Ach ja, untermaßige oder geschonte Fische mitnehmen ist auf jeden Fall zumindest ein Bußgeldvergehen. Je nach Bundesland entweder vergraben oder wieder ins Wasser geben.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*



Ederseeangler schrieb:


> Bei BArschen nehme ich die "Tiefschlucker" immer mit, da sie meiner Meinung nach oft verrecken.ICh habe schon tiefgeschluckte zurückgesetzt aber diese sind zu Grund geschwommen und sind verendet....




Bei Barschen gibt es eine ganz gute Taktik.

Rausoperieren des Hakens ist beinahe unmöglich. 
Versucht es mal anders: Den tiefsitzenden Hakenschenkel mit der Lösezange umfassen und den Barsch überm Wasser loslassen. Dann einfach mal ein wenig schütteln. In sehr vielen Fällen löst sich der Haken dann ab und der Barsch setzt sich praktisch selbst zurück. Hält man den Barsch dagegen in der Hand, während man mit der anderen doktort, führt das oft nur zum Gemetzel.


----------



## duck_68 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Untersuchungen über die Mortalität von Fischen mit zu tief geschluckten Haken. Je nach Fischart, Jahreszeit und Untersuchung haben zwishen 70 und 90% der Fische eine Überlebenschance, wenn das Vorfach abgeschnitten wird und der Fisch zurückgesetzt wird. Selbst salzwasserfeste Haken zersetzen sich in ein paar Wochen im Fischmagen. Beim Abschlagen gibt es aber nur eine Überlebenschance von 0% (Mortalität = 100%).
> 
> Ach ja, untermaßige oder geschonte Fische mitnehmen ist auf jeden Fall zumindest ein Bußgeldvergehen. Je nach Bundesland entweder vergraben oder wieder ins Wasser geben.



Richtig! Unterschreibe ich sofort!!


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

wenn du es so machst ist die Chance gut dass du den Barsch verletzt. Erfahrungswerte hin oder her, wie stark die inneren Verletzungen nach einem unpräzisen Vorgehen sind ist unklar. 
-



Zum Glück fang ich selten Barsche, ich weiss die schlucken gern tief. Wenn der kleinere Einzelhaken im Schlundbereich sitzt oder ich ihn nicht mehr sehe wird der Fisch ( den ich nicht an der Schnur rausgehoben habe ) mit dem Haken zurückgesetzt. Alles andere ist ein Gemetzel und schadet mehr als es hilft.

Wenn ein Haken in den Kiemen sitzt und unter Sicht präzise entfernt werden kann, ohne dass es deutlich blutet kann auch der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden

Philipp


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> wenn du es so machst ist die Chance gut dass du den Barsch verletzt. Erfahrungswerte hin oder her, wie stark die inneren Verletzungen nach einem unpräzisen Vorgehen sind ist unklar.




geht auch nur, wenn der Haken in Richtung Kiemen sitzt und noch halbwegs zu sehen ist. Hatte ich vergessen, hinzuzufügen.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Oh je, die Diskussion hatten wir schon mal...
> 
> 
> Es kann auch vorkommen, dass man einen untermaßigen Zander, der geschluckt hat, zurücksetzt und dann, nach 10 Sekunden, taucht er wieder auf, schnackelt noch mal und ist tot.
> ...



#6Genau so mache ich es auch!! Habe noch nie einen Fisch vergraben!! Das geht gar nicht!!

@Ederseeangler: In vielen dt. Flüssen ist die Nase bedroht und nur noch sehr sehr selten.. Deswegen ist es für mich eine bedrohte Fischart!!!


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Mancherorts gelten Nasen als extrem bedroht, anderenorts sogar als bereits ausgestorben. Eine der Ursachen für den Rückgang dieser einstigen Massenfischart ist vor allem die Verbauung unserer Fließgewässer. So werden viele Laichplätze zerstört und die Laichwanderungen verhindert. Auch leiden Nasen sehr unter anthropogener Gewässerverschmutzung.
 Zum Schutz der Bestände bestehen in Deutschland für den Fang von Nasen gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Schonmaße und Schonzeiten. Da das Fischereirecht aber Ländersache ist, sind die Regelungen in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich. Die Schonzeit ist im Normalfall ungefähr identisch mit der Laichzeit, das Schonmaß liegt meist im Bereich von 25 bis 30 cm.
 In der Schweiz ist die Nase seit dem 1. Januar 2007 ganzjährig geschützt und darf nicht mehr gefangen werden.

* Quelle: Wikipedia!!
*


----------



## frogile (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Ich finde es auch Schwachsinnig nen Fisch zu vergraben. Aber Gesetz ist nunmal Gesetz. Da will man sich eben vor den Kameraden schützen bei denen alles immer zu tief schluckt.
Nimm die Fische mit, nur wunder dich nicht, wenn du ärger bekommst. Ist ne Gratwanderung und abhängig vom Kontrolleur.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> #6Genau so mache ich es auch!! Habe noch nie einen Fisch vergraben!! Das geht gar nicht!!




Wir sind uns verdächtig oft einig in letzter Zeit...


----------



## Stachelritter86 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Vergraben halte ich, ebenfalls wie meine beiden Vorposter, für den mit Abstand sinnfreisten Ausweg aus dieser Sache. 

Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer ist das so geregelt: Wenn ein untermaßiger Fisch zu tief geschluckt hat und überlebendsfähig ist, sprich, nicht blutet und sonst einen fitten Eindruck macht, wird das Vorfach kurz abgeschnitten und der Fisch zurückgesetzt. 

Wenn der untermaßige Fisch mit zu tief geschlucktem Haken keine Überlebenschance hat, töte ich den Fisch waidgerecht und hänge das Vorfach aus dem Karabiner aus und lasse das Beweisstück im Fischschlund zurück. Den entnommenen Fisch muss ich natürlich auf mein Fanglimit anrechnen, d.h. in mein Fangbuch eintragen. Dass er untermaßig ist wird auch eingetragen mit dem Vermerk, dass er zu tief geschluckt hat und nicht überlebensfähig war.
Erst wenn ich daheim den Fisch sauber mache, entferne ich den Haken und das Vorfach. So kann ich jederzeit dem Kontrolleur am Wasser nachweisen, dass der Haken wirklich tief gesessen hat. Einen untermaßigen Fisch mitzunehmen ist, da er eben auch mit Vermerk auf mein Fanglimit angerechnet wird, für mich keine Vorteilsnahme. Wenn ich im Jahr mehrmals solche außerordentlichen Entnahmen hätte, würde der Verein schon auf mich zukommen, da er ja diese im Fangbuch nachlesen kann. Sollte ich also jeden Fisch, der den Haken etwas ungünstig und nicht so leicht zu entfernen geschluckt hat mitnehmen, müsste ich Konsequenzen befürchten.

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## macke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Also hier in BW, müssen wir so weit ich weiß, untermaßige sogar zurücksetzen, wenn sie bereits tot sind!
Anders ist das auch nicht zu 100% zu kontrollieren. Es würde keine 5 sec. dauern, dann hätte ich mit ner Zange einen Haken bis in den Darm des Fisches geschoben... Damit möchte ich niemandem was unterestellen, sondern möchte nur nochmal einen möglichen Grund für so eine Regelung aufzeigen.
Persönlich find ich das natürlich auch schwachsinnig. Aber hier möchte ich keine Verhaltensempfehlungen geben. Das muss jeder mit sich und seinem Gewissen selbst ausmachen. Ich wüsste im Ernstfall, was ich zu tun hätte...

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## Thommy1 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Ich hätte ihn auch getötet,da sonnst qualvoll verenden wird.
Schade das du das gemacht hast !

Bye Thomas


----------



## ronald7 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Thommy1,
und woher kennst du die Zukunft?
Musste sein^^. Natürlich hoffe ich, das der Fisch überlebt. Danke nochmal an all die anderen für ihre Antworten.

Gruß
ron


----------



## frogile (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Sinnfrei hin oder Sinnfrei her! Wie Macke schon schreibt. Ein Haken ist schnell in den Fisch geschoben. Meines wissens ist es Gesetz in BaWü die Fische zu vergraben. Anders funktioniert das halt net mit den Spezialisten bei denen alles tief schluckt. Die komme immer auf eine andere Ausrede. Es gibt eine Möglichkeit die ganz einfach ist um untermaßige Fische mitzunehmen ohne dass der Kontrolleur meckern kann. Die werd ich hier aber nicht schreiben, da sonst die oben genannten Spezis das auch immer betreiben würden.


----------



## Crotalus (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

In Bayern hast du diese Fische auf deiner Fangliste anzurechnen und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen. Allemal besser wie die Tiere zu töten und zu vergraben, wie ich finde.


----------



## Andy76 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Bei uns gibts die klare Regelung, dass untermaßige Fische nicht verwertet werden dürfen. D.h. das Vorfach ist so kurz wie möglich abzuschneiden und der Fisch zurückzusetzen (vergraben ist meiner Meinung nach Unfug). Auf diese Weise hat der Fisch eine Chance.
Falls er dann doch verreckt, ist er zumindest Futter für andere Lebewesen im Gewässer.
Auch glaube ich nicht, dass ein Vogel oder anderer Raubfisch an einem kleinen toten Fisch, der einen Haken im Schlund hat, verendet. Eher wahrscheinlich ist, dass der Haken sich bis dato schon aufgelöst hat oder die Magensäure nicht übersteht.

Haken vergammeln wirklich binnen weniger Tage, man glaubt es kaum, wenn man es noch nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## mibook (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

Ich habe bei uns am Vereinsgewässer im April eine Forelle gefangen die auch schon einen anderen Haken samt kurzem Vorfach im Magen hatte. Sie hatte das Vorfach sogar schon soweit verdaut das es aus dem A.... heraushing. 
Die Forelle war sehr Agil und hat einen guten Drill geliefert, auch hatte sie eine Menge Futter im Magen.
Also wenn ein Vorfach kurz geschnitten ist sollte der Fisch überleben können.


----------



## emsopa (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*



Crotalus schrieb:


> In Bayern hast du diese Fische auf deiner Fangliste anzurechnen und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen. Allemal besser wie die Tiere zu töten und zu vergraben, wie ich finde.



das ist auch für mich die beste lösung.
da muss nur der gesetzgeber und die vereine mitspielen, dann kann das was werden.


----------



## wasser-ralf (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*



> Z.B habe ich schon oft gelesen und gehört, das Aale den Haken rauswürgen oder so,


 
genau dies hielt ich bisher für eine Legende. Im vergangenen Jahr hatte beim Familienangeln des Nachts einen kleinen Aal, der hoffnungslos geschluckt hatte. Der Hacken war definitiv nicht mehr zu sehen. 
Ich steckte ihn ersteinmal in den Setzkescher, um am nächsten Morgen noch einmal zu versuchen. Siehe da, der Hacken lag am Boden des Keschers und ich konnte den Aal ruhigen Gewissens wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.

LG wasser-ralf


----------



## `angelfreak04 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haken verschluckt? Was nun?*

so jetzt habe ich auch was zu schreiben...

letztes jahr an einen baggersee hatte ich einen untermaßigen hecht gefangen der den wobbler tief inhaliert hatte.so kam es zu verletztungen im maul (rachen) des hechtes als ich den wobbler löste.weil der hecht zu klein war habe ich ihn wieder frei gelassen,er schwamm auch wieder unter wasser.doch kurze zeit später tauchte er wieder an der oberfläche auf und blieb auch dort mit ein paar zuckungen.man dachte ich mir "son scheiß"...

also habe ich mich da zu entscvhlossen den hecht mit zu nehmen!aber ich musste ihn erstmal von der mitte des sees wieder mit ein spinner einfangen (reißen).selbst als ich den hecht ran holte zeigte er kaum noch reaktionen.


----------

